# BOA-type system used in surgery - (very graphic!)



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else here might find this interesting, but I sure do. There is a surgical device that functions similarly to the BOA systems we use in our boots that closes open wounds. Maybe some of you have medical interests.

Caution, not for the squeamish!

YouTube - DermaClose RC used with VAC by Dr. Lee Rogers for and I&D procedure

You can forward to 3:30 in the vid if you want to cut to the chase.


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Good god, that dude's foot is jacked up.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

wolfbaden6 said:


> Good god, that dude's foot is jacked up.


It's the diabetes.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

WTF. that looked all kinds of painful.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Does it come with spare laces?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's actually what Boa was originally invented for.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That is a massive gap to close. A lesson to Diabetics: If you eat like a pig you'll lose your feet.


----------

